# The Makings of a Pot Call



## myingling (Aug 2, 2014)

Was little bored this morning so while making few calls I shoot few vids of doing it ,,, missed out on the flame job thought I hit record but didn't LOL ,,,will post few more vids as call progresses ,,,,going to be flamed ash copper glass ,,,,,, figured it would be cool for whoever picks this call up to see it made














new one for striker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BvDPn8McIM

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks Mike. Very informative.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 2, 2014)

You ARE listening to the right radio station. Thanks for the video Mike!!


----------



## bluedot (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## dbroswoods (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice looking pot Mike thanks for shooting the video!!!!

Mark


----------



## myingling (Aug 8, 2014)

well got the call finished up
new striker vid




 
sound file on call

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the lessons Mike. Having one of your calls is now better after seeing how it was made.


----------

